# Überarbeitung Questdatenbank



## Myronn (15. Mai 2007)

Hiho miteinander,

 ich habe mich mit Derida nun länger auseinandergesetzt in Sachen Questdatenbank. Dabei sind uns so einige grobe und kleine Fehler aufgefallen, die wir beseitigen wollen. Wie ich schon in anderen Postings geschrieben habe, macht es wenig Sinn, Sachen nur halbherzig einzutragen, mit Fehlern behaftet oder unvollständig. 

 Bevor wir nun aber die Datenbank noch größer werden lassen, sollten wir erst einmal Ordnung in die bestehende Datenbank bringen. Derida hat so ziemlich alle Quests durch, ist Levl 49 oder 50 inzwischen und kann so aus seinem Questlog fast alle Quests rekonstruieren und hier Fehler bereinigen, die sich eingeschlichen haben.

 Jedoch ist es sinnvoll, zunächst ein paar Tage keine weitere Quest einzutragen, damit erst einmal die bestehenden Inhalte gecheckt werden können. Bitte tragt weiter Kartenpunkte ein, das hilft nachher bei der Quest-DB auch super weiter. Ich werde in der Zwischenzeit mit Derida durch alle Quests gehen und schauen, dass wir aufgetrete Fehler oder unvollständige Sachen fixen können.

 Danke für euer Verständnis!
 Myronn


----------



## Derida (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
die(der *schmunzelt*) oben erwähnte "Derida" bin ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werde mich wie Myronn schon erwähnte in enger Zusammenarbeit mit ihm erstmal primär um die Pflege und Aufarbeitung der Questdatenbank kümmern.
Bitte fühlt Euch nicht von diesen "Maßnahmen" auf den Schlipps getreten oder dergleichen, es geht lediglich darum erstmal eine "vernünftige" "Grundstruktur" in das System zu bringen damit wir alle am Ende "besser" arbeiten können und nicht Stunden damit verbringen müssen Einträge zu editieren.

Auch ich danke Euch für Euer Verständnis und freue mich auf eine gute und hoffentlich lange Zusammenarbeit mit Euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*winkt lieb*

Derida


----------



## Crowley (15. Mai 2007)

Passend dazu hab ich die Löschfunktion für die Quests eingebaut. Die Quests werden dabei nicht wirklich gelöscht, sondern nur unsichtbar, also wenn ihr mal daneben klickt kann ich das dann wieder herstellen. PN genügt.

Falls ich euch noch von technischer Seite etwas helfen kann, um die Arbeit etwas zu erleichtern, lasst es mich wissen.


----------



## Derida (15. Mai 2007)

Crowley schrieb:


> Passend dazu hab ich die Löschfunktion für die Quests eingebaut. Die Quests werden dabei nicht wirklich gelöscht, sondern nur unsichtbar, also wenn ihr mal daneben klickt kann ich das dann wieder herstellen. PN genügt.
> 
> Falls ich euch noch von technischer Seite etwas helfen kann, um die Arbeit etwas zu erleichtern, lasst es mich wissen.



Hallo Marcel,
danke super Arbeit!
Ich werde die Tage in zusammenarbeit mit Uwe noch einiges Besprechen etc. was wir uns so vorstellen/wünschen (nix wildes, keine Angst *g*)

Grüße,
Marcel

*Schmunzelt*


----------



## Myronn (15. Mai 2007)

Ist auf alle Fälle klasse das es weiter voran geht! Auch wenn noch nicht alles perfekt ist. Aber Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut... 

Danke jedenfalls Marcel! Wenn was ist melden wir uns wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illecima (24. Mai 2007)

Mich würde interessieren, wann ihr beiden denn mit eurer Überarbeitung soweit fertig seid? Ich hätte da so das eine oder andere Quest längst eingetragen, aber ihr seid ja scheinbar noch nicht fertig. Gibts sowas wie eine ETA?


----------



## Varnamys (26. Mai 2007)

Ich würd auch gern wissen wie der Stand ist?

Sitz hier grad auf jeden fall mit einem dicken Lächeln, weil ich meinen ersten wirklich sinnvollen Eintrag neben Kupfer- und Zinnadern gemacht hab.

Lalia war noch nicht drin... jetzt schon. *freu*

Sry, wenn ich nerve mit meiner Freude, aber ihr habt einfach schon gute Vorarbeit geleistet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derida (26. Mai 2007)

ich nehme mir einfach mal das Recht rauas (*duck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und sage das die nächsten Tage sicherlich ein Statement hier zu finden sein wird.... stay tuned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

